# Friday!!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thought I'd start this one off today.

Hopefully will be collecting these 2 beauties from the post office later on:

Sellers pics used - I hope that's ok!

Vintage Omega:










Strela:










So I will be wearing one of them, but not sure which one yet!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bugger bolox.....thought i would get in b4 anyone else and finally start a "Friday" thread....

never mind......putting this on in the morning........










copright stuart davies


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sparky said:


> So I will be wearing one of them, but not sure which one yet!


It's a bugger when two turn up together h34r: :lol:

I'll be wearing my current work watch, a thick cased 1980's Precista G10.

Mike


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> bugger bolox.....thought i would get in b4 anyone else and finally start a "Friday" thread....
> 
> never mind......putting this on in the morning........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I had my hand poised over the post button at 12 dead!

Mike, I'm sure I'll manage!! Cheers

Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't normally do "Friday" until I've slept on Thursday night, but this arrived this morning and I'm fairly certain I'll be wearing it again tomorrow


----------



## daveathall (Jun 26, 2008)

Wearing this one today










And then for a Elton John concert at Darlo on Saturday it will be a Breitling.










Have a great weekend all.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

this. impatiently awaiting arrival of a hadely roma bracelet for it but coming from Florida and flights about 8 times a day should come soon


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be wearing Shrek ears for most of the day (don't ask!) and a Chronomat GT:


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

This one again

(old pic as the camera batteries are flat)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega f8192 (Beta 21) for me:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for me again. Worn it all week.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Titus hummer for me today.

Congrats on the Omega Sparky but it should have been mine! :cry2: Just kidding, enjoy. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Guys, this is the first of the Friday Watch threads that I'm going to start taking photos from for the re-vamped Photo Gallery. (as discussed recently here).

Just a reminder....if you want your photos in the Photo Gallery, you'll need to tell us what your watch is....preferably *make, model and calibre*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

Enzo EMV today










Have a great weekend all;

Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Currently a G-Shock but changing to this when I've finished a manual job I'm doing....

*Seiko 6139 Chronograph from 1973.*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling 'Shark' today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

williamsat said:


> Breitling 'Shark' today.


Snap :thumbup:

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90`s *(there you go Paul that covers details for those two at least :wink2










I`m also wearing this....

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980`s*










I can see myself doing lots of swappies today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, it's been on my wrist since Wednesday 










I think they should come with some sort of government health warning - "Danger, this watch will severely monopolise your wrist time" - or something similar.

All is not lost though, as I'm picking up three watches (if I remember rightly :blink: ) from my watch guy today, so I reserve the right to frequent changes.

Have a great independence day all you guys State side.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

This old duffer today

*Omega Constellation Megaquartz 32 - 1973*










Have a good weekend


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Fortis for me today:










(B-42 Flieger Day/Date, ETA2836 I believe.)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90`s *(there you go Paul that covers details for those two at least :wink2


*Thanks Mac! Now if only everyone else would follow your lead :sadwalk: For instance, I have no idea what Gary's watch is....guess I'll have to record it as an Alpha clone.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90`s *(there you go Paul that covers details for those two at least :wink2: )
> ...


*:rofl2:*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks Mac! Now if only everyone else would follow your lead :sadwalk: For instance, I have no idea what Gary's watch is....guess I'll have to record it as an Alpha clone.


      .

Don't worry Paul I'll change to something suitably obscure and battery driven later today, just for you, disco diva  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Modded RLT29 for me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hotmog said:


> Modded RLT29 for me


that is soooooooooo cool

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*OMEGA Seamaster GMT *for me today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Andrew love the blue dial on that Seiko 6139 Chronograph! And that white dialled Omega GMT is one of (if not) the best looking GMT watches out there.

Starting the day with this:










But will give this old one a run out later:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

100M rating too!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

2005 Panerai Luminor PAM112 'Base' 300M powered by Unitas movement...


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

My recently de-blinged B1 - hopefully an improvement


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

My recently de-blinged B1 - hopefully an improvement


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Longines DolceVita Chronograph this friday morning










Longines cal L538, 23 jewels

and Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille tonight










JLC cal 889/2, 36 jewels


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Fridays watch

Martin


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going to catch some mackerel for the dogs dinner so wearing the do-all G Shock today.

Alasdair


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow - I do like this photo. Congrats.










JLC cal 889/2, 36 jewels


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

I get upset when I see so many watches dangling from patio furniture - makes me think I'm the only one at work!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Fortis B42 Official Cosmonauts










Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for a swap, to these...

*Oris Artelier, ETA 2859-2 27 Jewels*










*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Changed to this mouthful for Paul  The Glashutte Original Sport Evolution Panorama Date - In house Cal 39


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Changed to this mouthful for Paul  The Glashutte Original Sport Evolution Panorama Date - In house Cal 39


_Ooo!!_, I like that Jon unk:

See folks, even an Alpha owner can appreciate cool watches  :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I never said you didnt mate 

Thanks mate


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> I never said you didnt mate
> 
> Thanks mate


I know you didn`t Jon, I`m just being cheeky


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

JLC...whatta beauty...killer pic! \m/


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I never said you didnt mate
> ...


I just expect that these days  :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Another pic of the GO... I love this watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


It`s my age :to_become_senile: :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

JonW said:


> Another pic of the GO... I love this watch


That GO must have been made by Carlsberg

Definatley one for the dream watch list.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Giving this some wristime, Citizen Promaster NY series 200M auto on a Hirsch Liberty.










Sorry for my absenteeism,







h34r:

Change of job, lifestyle, etc

glad to be back,

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Two today; an old Prim, '89', and my new Okeah, P3133, now on a bright blue leather...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

As I suspected, the new watch is taking the wrist time at the moment. First impressions are very good 

Picture taken this morning (holiday mode already :lol: )

_Sinn U1 on black Nato, ETA 2824-2 movement 25 jewels_


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I'm becoming really boring: wearing the M1 yet again on a Friday...










(old photo but it still looks like this :tongue2: )


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My constant companion, an Omega Seamaster GMT 2534.50.00 cal.1128.










Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Spacematic today:










Cheers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Surprise? :clap:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice looking Alpha Paul h34r:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Nice looking Alpha Paul h34r:


Thanks Griff - v bloody much! :cry2:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual GMT Master IIc model 116710 LN










Regards

Simon


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Mrcrowley said:


> Surprise? :clap:


I do believe Paul has posted a piccy !!!

Very nice Sir :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Changed over to this for the afternoon.

_Omega Speedmaster 125, cal 1041 _


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Here is my Rlt 29 on Di Modell Chronisimo:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Received this Seiko 4205-0155 from JonF yesterday, and it's been on the wrist ever since.










A quick bit of research reveals that it was supplied by Roy in 2005, the serial number dates it to September 1985, so it was presumably NOS.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

1968 Timex backset electric for me today. The dial has made in Frace and it uses the Timex cal 870/871 #84 movement which was an improvement over the earlier #67. Nice simple face and it runs like a champ.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

One of the ones I picked up from my watch guy this afternoon.



















Omega Constellation Chronometer, case ref 168.0060/368.0845, cal.1021 from 1975. That enough info for you Paul? 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap.....

Firstly (with apologies to Adrian) on the right to this....

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*










& on the left wrist, this...

*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels.*










BTW I forgot to mention that overnight I`d worn this illuminating item...

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> One of the ones I picked up from my watch guy this afternoon.


Now i only a newbie and know very little about watches but i think that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Wearing the E on a new Toshi...


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to this mouthful for Paul  The Glashutte Original Sport Evolution Panorama Date - In house Cal 39
> ...


Trouble is the price difference....!! :lol:

Love the watch Jon....but....

Just looked at the price of them.... 

Regards

Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6105


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> One of the ones I picked up from my watch guy this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,

That is an absolute belter. I love the dial (even if it is square), it just looks so right.

You have really got me re-thinking about 70's Omega automatics. I have always thought (for Omega) - autos from the 50's and 60's and electronic from the 70's but this watch is changing my opinion.

Ian


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had this one out of its box again today...










.... Longines Ultronic Chronograph (F300 movement).

It's a great size and looks just right.

Better pic of the dial...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Wore this at work:

Omega Seamaster 300; 1969; calibre 565.










Changed to this when home:

IWC Fliegerchronograph 3706 (Spitfire); 2006; calibre 79320 (modified Valjoux 7750)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A present from my niece, and one of my favourites...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

chris l said:


> A present from my niece, and one of my favourites...


She has good taste.

Is it tigger-powered, or does it have a normal spring?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W M2 on a lumpy today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


Just love that watch - been trying to get hold of one for several years ..


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Alpha on the left for me today. Haven't had this watch long and love it. Great detail and great watch.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> One of the ones I picked up from my watch guy this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely, Gary. Is it new?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

b11ocx said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Surprise? :clap:
> ...


LOL, well done. Don't sell it!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Been wearing this all week. O&W Mirage III.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A little red, white, and blue for Independence Day...

*Vostok Amphibia Diver*










...but will be swapping to this one for fireworks tonight...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Fridays watch
> 
> Martin


pure class


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Magnet, Ian and Rich .

I have to say I'm very pleased with this one, I bought it about four years on the bay. I had scant knowledge at the time and purely buying on aethetics (somethings just don't change ) so pretty inevitably it had a lot of issues. It's been at my watch makers for 18 months whiilst he's been trying to source parts for it and I managed to get an original crystal from Ofrei in California to finish the job off a few weeks ago.

It should have a thin polished bezel around the edge of the crystal ideally but the one that was on their wasn't salvageable. The crystal that was on there wasn't the correct fit at all and as it holds the dial and movement in place it also mean the crown was extremely loose and the slightest amount of moisture would fog it up.

My watch guy even refinished the case and bracelet gratis as he felt guitly about having it for so long. He's made a bloody good job of it too imho, very impressive stuff and great to know that it's possible to do locally.




























Although I've had it for ages it does feel like having a new watch again.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gary, well worth the wait - it looks superb ..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Fridays watch
> ...


 :cry2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Thanks Magnet, Ian and Rich .
> 
> I have to say I'm very pleased with this one, I bought it about four years on the bay. I had scant knowledge at the time and purely buying on aethetics (somethings just don't change ) so pretty inevitably it had a lot of issues. It's been at my watch makers for 18 months whiilst he's been trying to source parts for it and I managed to get an original crystal from Ofrei in California to finish the job off a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Lovely watch, Gary.

Have you tried STS for the missing bezel - they do have a pretty comprehensive collection of spare parts (which they won't sell, but use in servicing/refurbs)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Lovely watch, Gary.
> 
> Have you tried STS for the missing bezel - they do have a pretty comprehensive collection of spare parts (which they won't sell, but use in servicing/refurbs)


Thanks  and no I hadn't thought about asking STS, simply because they prefer to do a complete service/refurb on Omega watches. I might have to ask our friendly neighborhood STS rep Tom, a favour   .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

still same watch but now with outdoor pic


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph c1972 Calibre 1040*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

James said:


> still same watch but now with outdoor pic


Wow, where are my shades - the sun really lights it up :thumbup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow some seriously nice watches on this thread and thats a great looking watch Gary. Jon another stunner for a desk divers article.

I was in St James for lunch so ware a stealth diver


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*
> ...


Thanks Vince, I was lucky to get it :thumbsup:

BTW there`s some interesting photos of the watch taken by Colin Here


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert said:


> *Omega Seamaster Chronograph c1972 Calibre 1040*


I see it arrived Robert, well done mate :thumbup:. You do realise I'll need to see more pics though don't you? 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > A present from my niece, and one of my favourites...
> ...


I understand that it is lubricated with honey....


----------

